# [SOLVED] I Always Feel Like Somebody's Watching Me...



## subkid (Mar 10, 2008)

I am connected to the internet through a cable modem and I connect it through a Linksys wireless router so that my daughter can connect through her laptop and my son can connect through his PS3. How can I tell if my neighbors are tapping into my internet wirelessly and how can I prevent it if they are? Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: I Always Feel Like Somebody's Watching Me...*

Encrypt the connection with at least WPA encryption with a strong random key and you can be 100% sure they're not using your connection.

The 20 digit random key from this WPA Key Generator will do the trick very nicely.


----------



## subkid (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: I Always Feel Like Somebody's Watching Me...*



johnwill said:


> Encrypt the connection with at least WPA encryption ...QUOTE]
> 
> Um remember me John? Barney Style...how do you go about encrypting


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: I Always Feel Like Somebody's Watching Me...*

What's the exact model of the router you have?


----------



## subkid (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: I Always Feel Like Somebody's Watching Me...*

LinkSys Wireless-G Broadband Router WRK54G


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: I Always Feel Like Somebody's Watching Me...*

What's the hardware version from the label? Also, what version of firmware is installed in the router?


----------



## subkid (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: I Always Feel Like Somebody's Watching Me...*

Ok John,

I'm not sure if I know what you mean by hardware...but I have a Cisco Systems LinkSys Wireless-G 2.4 Ghz Broadband Router. Model No. WRK54G, using Firmware Version 1.52. Hope that helps.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: I Always Feel Like Somebody's Watching Me...*

There is a hardware version listed on the label as well. It's right behind the model number as shown here.


----------



## subkid (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: I Always Feel Like Somebody's Watching Me...*

Do you mean this label? The only label attached to the router?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: I Always Feel Like Somebody's Watching Me...*

Hello,

This guide might give you a general idea on how to secure your wireless network and also another guide here. As previously suggested use WPA or WPA2.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: I Always Feel Like Somebody's Watching Me...*

Upgrade the firmware from this page: http://homesupport.cisco.com/en-us/wireless/lbc/WRK54G and the User's Manual is there as well. Since there is no hardware version, you have version 1.0 FYI.


----------



## subkid (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: I Always Feel Like Somebody's Watching Me...*

Wow busy weekend. Thanks Will and 2xg. I will attempt to upgrade my firmware and set some type of security on my router as soon as I get a chance (hopefully today). I will keep you informed on my progress.

Dan


----------



## subkid (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: I Always Feel Like Somebody's Watching Me...*

John,

I downloaded the firmware update and logged into my router's web-based utility and tried to upgrade the firmware, however I receive the following error after a few seconds.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: I Always Feel Like Somebody's Watching Me...*

Sounds like you have the wrong firmware load. I'd ask Linksys support what firmware you need for that router.


----------



## subkid (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: I Always Feel Like Somebody's Watching Me...*

Okay I contacted LinkSys Support and they weren't much help. They kept asking me to repeat the serial number and then told me that I was wrong. Finally they asked when I had purchased the router and I believe it was more than a few years ago, so they told me that I would have to pay $30 for them to help me. So my thought is that my router works and I'm not experiencing any problems with it, so I will save the $30 and put it toward a newer router sometime in the future.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: I Always Feel Like Somebody's Watching Me...*

Wise choice I think. :smile:


----------

